# Question about the number of rhinestones in a shipment - when using a scale to weigh for the "count".



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Question about the number of stones in a shipment using the scale (or spoon) to count stones for shipments:

Using the weighing method to count, what is the generally accepted variance from the actual number of stones "ordered" to the number of stones actually "shipped"? 

What number of stones do are reasonably expect to be in the bag when using this method? 

What is the lowest number of stones that is reasonably expected to be receive with this method, without considering the order "shortshipped"? 

For an order of 720 stones (3mm/10ss), given the stones would be "counted" by weight, and not by hand, it won't be exactly 720... what would be the average +/- range from 720 for the "actual number" of rhinestones in the shipment? 

Thanks!!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: How to count Rhinestones?!*

if i was shipping 720 stones, which would be 5 gross,
i think,, lol
You would recieve around 1000. depending on size, but that would be a average for me,
Sandy jo


----------



## rhinestoneshirts (Mar 15, 2008)

If you have a scale, I would weigh some stones to help give you an idea for variance. You could perhaps do 4 or 5 samples of 50 to see the mass average of those batches. Then you could weigh you entire sample and scale it to the 50 if that makes sense. That will give you an idea of the number of stones you have. If you see no variance in the 50 then you could assume the variance would be insignificant with only a difference of a few stones per every couple gross.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, girls. Would 10% in either direction be within tolerance, or is that too much? I am just wondering how it is actually working in the real world, in real life shipments. I know the scale is a common way to "count", and since it's so commonly done, I had this question about the actual number of stones that end up in a shipment using that method.

Supposing one orders 720, would either party expect to ship or expect to receive say 650 stones - based on the "scale count" - and be okay with that? 

Is anyone dealing with any of this type of stuff, or is no one counting?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Thanks, girls. Would 10% in either direction be within tolerance, or is that too much? I am just wondering how it is actually working in the real world, in real life shipments. I know the scale is a common way to "count", and since it's so commonly done, I had this question about the actual number of stones that end up in a shipment using that method.
> 
> Supposing one orders 720, would either party expect to ship or expect to receive say 650 stones - based on the "scale count" - and be okay with that?
> 
> Is anyone dealing with any of this type of stuff, or is no one counting?


I don't buy them this way anymore but when i did the seller always stated that "the stones are bagged by weight and and that i would received +/- 5 gross. (Usually more.)" This was fine with me and I was advised upfront and I will never actually sit down to see how many of stones i received but it is good to know and like I said I was advised of the terms upfront.

I buy them wholesale now in 1000 gross bags and there is no way that i am actually going to count them so i just really take there word for it.


Katrina


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Kelly I really think every person who sells the stones is different, somebody posted a while back that they sit and have there kids count the stones,, Now that could be scarey.
On the forum here, in the past some have measured with measuring spoons, and suppose when you get into the 250 gross ect you can use measuring cups.

Sandy Jo


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, girls. I did notice the post that someone said they measure with a measuring spoon. I thought that was interesting. =)

Okay, so basically it sounds like so far - when going by weight for the "count" - there is no general concensus on "how many" should be the least amount to end up in a shipment. No lower limit on error. That's what I was wondering. 

_It makes me think of when buying diamonds. They usually have a little blurb that says carat weight +/- the weight advertised, but there is also a numberic value usually assigned to that blurb that let's people know the "most" it will vary from the carat wt. in the ad. That was basically my real question here, I guess. Is that also happening in the rhinestone world with sales via "weight count". _

I'm sure each scale is different as well. I guess you want to have a truly accurate scale, to be sure your count of say 720, truly is coming close. I'm also guessing you want to buy from someone who makes sure they err on the side of over. 

I am hearing what is being said about re-counting, but if shipments are consistantly 10% or more short, that increases costs by 10%, and it's pretty well hidden. That would be a concern to me.

Okay, thanks for the feedback, ladies, I really appreciate the insight.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Kelly like i stated before, i think there is no real answer for everyone, as each manufactures stones and studs can weigh totally different, different glue,ect and the studs do not weigh what the stones do,,
to get my measurements,, i counted, weighed, and then thow in more,
My expiernece has been i have recieved over the amount for my vendor , than under,, and the same goes from our manufactures from korea, I have never felt I have not gotten at least what i ordered.. always more,,
But kelly for the measuring, seriously the glue and excess glue from some stones can add extra weight, so each vendor,, weigh,, each color weigh each size weigh each is differenet, keep your records on a board by your stones and refer to it, when filling orders,,
Sandy Jo


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, Sandy Jo. I've done this kind of work in the past, measuring practically weightless things with scales, and in large volumes. 

We would get our original "weight value" from accurate counts, and then work from that number... but usually... there is some sort of standard variance that is within acceptable limits from the accurate count. 

Being new to the rhinestone industry, I was just wondering if folks in this realm have some sort of accepted tolerance or not. Sounds like not.  

That pretty much answers my question, unless some more folks jump in here and start naming some tolerance numbers that they work with.  Thanks again, and the answer of no real number is an answer in and of itself, and I appreciate it!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

having long been aware of counting/weighing methods, as a small buyer at almost retail prices, I expect to be on the receiving end of any discrepancies in the count


----------

